# All Purpose EPL Fantasy - Premier League & Yahoo Leagues



## surfstar21

The new game is open at http://fantasy.premierleague.com . I renewed the league and if anyone new wants to join the code for the league is 5407-2817


----------



## Shrimper

Joined as Winning XI;

Szczesny
Baines-Coloccini-Riise-Jose Enrique
Kagawa-Dempsey-Marin-Bale
Pogrebnyak-Cisse​
Subs: Begovic, Hangeland, Nolan and Crouch

Â£0 left. Will probably make changes nearer start. Want a better striker.


----------



## vsk92

HJK 

Jaaskelainen
Enrique Hangeland Kompany Figueroa
Dembele Kagawa Cabaye Lallana
Torres Cisse​
Subs - Krul, Huth, Mulumbu & Di Santo

Captain - Hangeland & Jaaskelainen

Have 3.5 left


----------



## Shrimper

Made two changes to my team;

Evra and Ba in for Hangeland and Cisse.


----------



## penaltykiller

Joined as Impact !
De Gea (Cech)

A Cole-Lescott-Shawcross-Hangeland (Riise)
Hazard-Guthrie-Cabaye-Britton (Noble)
Rooney-Aguero (Pogrebnyak)

Go easy on me guys !


----------



## kingscups

Joined as MAF:

de Gea (Kriul)
Coloccini - Shawcross - Williams - Lescott (Fabio)
Kagawa - Walters - Silva - Hazard (Britton)
Aguero - Ba (Dong-Won Ji)


----------



## TML g u n n e R s*

IM In


----------



## Shoalzie

In!

*Vicksburg FC*

Krul (Howard)
Kompany (V) - Simpson - Lescott - Shawcross (Skrtel)
Dyer - Dempsey (C) - Yaya Toure - Modric (Song)
Ba - Sturridge (Holt)


----------



## S E P H

Joined, Templar FC.

Hart
Kompany - Cole A. - Koscienly - Simpson
Van der Vaart [C] - Silva D. [A] - Gutierrez - Sinclair
Hernandez - Sturridge​
Sub
Vorm - G
Coloccini - D
Britton - M
Pogrebnyak - F

Pretty happy with my team.


----------



## Jussi

Damn, almost forgot this. I'll do my team some time next week.


----------



## GarretJoseph*

Looks like we got a lot this season.


----------



## Laurent

----------Szczesny----------
Cole-Colocini-Koscielny(V)-Jones
Larsson-Cazorla-Gerrard(C)-Cabaye
-------Suarez----Ba---------​


Bench: Taarabt, Holt, Shawcross & Given


----------



## Live in the Now

Aguero(C)-Graham
Mata-Dembele-Allen-Cazorla
Clichy-Shawcross-Turner-Skrtel(V)
Reina

Bench: Foster, Jelavic, Larsson, McAuley


----------



## Basher

*Yahoo! Fantasy EPL*

I know there's another fantasy league posted here, but I much prefer the Yahoo! game.

I have a league called "Yanks & Redcoats" but of course, you don't have to be one or the other to actually join. As a Yank, I do enjoy beating out Brits at "their own game," if you will.

http://uk.premierleague.fantasysports.yahoo.com/football

Group ID#: 322
Password: yahoo


----------



## Theon

Awesome, I never quite understood the official game's weekly transfer limits and stuff so I prefer the yahoo game as well.

Joined as "Invictus"


----------



## vsk92

May aswell join in.

Team name: CampeÃ³n de Campeones


----------



## SirQuacksALot

I'm in. Looking at the team names, I don't think I'm the only City fan.


----------



## Basher

Sirquacksalot said:


> I'm in. Looking at the team names, I don't think I'm the only City fan.




Ha nope, utmfisher19 (here on HF) is a City supporter as well.


----------



## vsk92

Should be good


----------



## yakitate304

Meggin' Rapignomes.


----------



## Theon

Just a heads up, Week 1 is a double week for Chelsea and Reading. So select your teams wisely guys.


----------



## vsk92

MDZ said:


> Just a heads up, *Week 1 is a double week for Chelsea and Reading*. So select your teams wisely guys.




And that mean's what


----------



## Venkman

I'm in as I love Alex Morgan.


----------



## Theon

vsk92 said:


> And that mean's what




It means players from Chelsea and Reading are eligible for double points since they are playing twice in that week. Suppose you pick Torres and Lampard (who are both expensive) in your team and they score a goal in both matches. This means you get close to 30 points from them this week. If it was a regular week and they only played one match, you will only get like 15 or so points. 

There's also a downside to this. Torres and Lampard can easily flop (benched/no goals or assists) and end up getting like 5 points altogether from two matches. That's not a good investment and you're better off picking a guy who only plays one match a week but has a favorable fixture. For example, RvP vs West Ham. 

Personally, I don't recommend stacking up on Chelsea and Reading players this week. The Chelsea guys cost a lot and some of their new transfers might be benched (Oscar/Marin) and the others need time to adapt to the English game (Hazard/Azipilicueta).


----------



## yakitate304

This is no place to help people!  

EVERYONE PICK TIM CAHILL HE'S SO CHEAP


----------



## Shameus

Mine is still a work in progress, have a few minor tweaks to work out but for now

Krul

Hart-Williams-Fabio-Santon

Kagwa-Bale-Dempsey

Borini-Tevez-Torres​
Bench:
Howard, Cabaye, El Ahmadi, Barnett


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Toronto FC:

Carroll - Crouch
Silva - Sessegnon- Y .Toure - Dyer
Assou-Ekotto - Clichy - Riise - Jose Enrique
Reina

BENCH: GK: Cerny, Walker, N'Zgobia, CissÃ©(QPR)


----------



## blues10

I'm in - still working on my roster.


----------



## TML g u n n e R s*

why do so many people have solid bench players...


----------



## XO

TML g u n n e R s said:


> why do so many people have solid bench players...




probably beacuse good teams will rest their best players versus not so good teams from time to time and also injuries might happen so if you dont have enough transfers you could be pretty screwed..

I have completely changed my tactic for this season as the last 2 havnt gone all to well. my time to win


----------



## Basher

I'm stacking pretty heavy on Chelski this week, I'm a sucker for double gamers. I just hope I pick the right combination of Hazard/Mata/Torres. Also taking a couple of Reading's guys, hoping for some attacking points out of them.

The barn-door picks this week will be pretty important!


----------



## Kensu

I'm in!


----------



## blues10

OK -I'm in


----------



## blues10

Basher said:


> I'm stacking pretty heavy on Chelski this week, I'm a sucker for double gamers. I just hope I pick the right combination of Hazard/Mata/Torres. Also taking a couple of Reading's guys, hoping for some attacking points out of them.
> 
> The barn-door picks this week will be pretty important!




Ramires????


----------



## Basher

blues10 said:


> Ramires????




Well, all the ones I mentioned are strikers in the Yahoo game. Ramires is one of my mids, yes. He isn't the best player all-around, but pretty decent on the fantasy side.


----------



## ProPAIN

Basher said:


> Well, all the ones I mentioned are strikers in the Yahoo game. Ramires is one of my mids, yes. He isn't the best player all-around, but pretty decent on the fantasy side.




He's been involved in a lot of the goals Chelsea has scored in preseason and in the Community Shield. He'll pitch in with a few assists and maybe a goal and is most likely to start both games.

They are looking to rest Mata as much as possible since he had no break this summer. Had a late finish to the season with the CL final, then went to the Euros and then the Olympics. No break whatsoever.


----------



## ProPAIN

Joined as ProPAIN FC


----------



## Basher

For any of you who are "newbs" to the fantasy Prem world, check out http://www.nevermanagealone.com

Great resource.


----------



## ProPAIN

Basher said:


> For any of you who are "newbs" to the fantasy Prem world, check out http://www.nevermanagealone.com
> 
> Great resource.




Not far off from the team I made. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Hopefully, "my gambles" pay off.


----------



## Jussi

Brutal Deluxe in hizzouse or something...

RVP - Tevez
Kagawa-Silva-Allen Larsson
Hangeland-Lescott-Rio-Walker
Krul

Bench:Cerny (GK), Porbrenyak, Britton, Barnett

I will most likely change most of them after the first round.


----------



## Kensu

joined under thebest 

Reina
Enrique - Clichy - Walker - Rafael - Kompany
Ramsey - Modric - Silva (v) - Allen
Torres (c)​
subs: Szczesny, Lambert, Fellaini, Pogrebnyak

have 0.5 left over, thinking what I should use it on.


----------



## ProPAIN

In - ProPAIN FC


----------



## surfstar21

Sacramento Azzurri 


Federici

Mariappa - McCartney - Gorks


Gerrard - Silva - Hazard - Mata - Santi Cazorla

Torres (C) - Tevez (V)


Bench: Gazzaniga, Ji Dong-Won, Barnett, Clyne


----------



## Shrimper

Got Dempsey and Marin in this week but seems there out until the 25th which is mildly annoying. Still got a few playing today and some on Monday.


----------



## Theon

My week 1 team:

Cech
Ivanovic - Harte - Cole
Cazorla - McAnuff - Ramires - Yaya Toure
Aguero - Borini - Hazard

Don't have good experiences with Liverpool strikers but took a shot with Borini. Watch him score a hatty


----------



## HeHateMeFrisbee

Looks like I just missed out on signing up in time for week 1, but here is my team for week 2...

Al Habsi

Dawson, Vertonghen, Nelson

Bale, Ramires, Parker, Cazorla, Huddlstone

Podolski, P. Cisse


----------



## DisgruntledHawkFan

Reina
Coloccini - A. Cole - Vidic(buy low)
Cazorla - Michu - McAnuf - Nani
Podolski - Crouch - D. Cisse


----------



## XO

My team is De Gea.. and I have Michu


----------



## vsk92

I swapped Kagawa for Michu 

I've changed it back for next week 

Dembele, Hangeland and Jaaskelainen got me some nice points today


----------



## Theon

MDZ said:


> *Don't have good experiences with Liverpool strikers* but took a shot with Borini. Watch him score a hatty




Looks like I'll be adding Borini to that list


----------



## blues10

vsk92 said:


> I swapped Kagawa for *Michu*
> 
> I've changed it back for next week
> 
> Dembele, Hangeland and Jaaskelainen got me some nice points today




That was a painfull swap. Michu looked good today.


----------



## vsk92

blues10 said:


> That was a painfull swap. Michu looked good today.




Worst part is I didn't realise till 20 minutes ago I did that


----------



## Basher

Rough day for 'Pool all around.

Very interesting results. Props to all those picking Swansea players. I hope Chelsea comes through for me.

Disappointed Harte couldn't have hit that game-winning free kick at the end of time...


----------



## S E P H

Thank God I didn't sub Sinclair.


----------



## Venkman

Yay Michu, never seen him play but I love him already.


----------



## DisgruntledHawkFan

Still have McAnuff, A. Colex2, and potentially Vidic playing. Michu had a great game, while McAnuff and Cazorla had alright games for me.


----------



## Shrimper

Demba Ba Ba Ba! 25pts so far with Kagawa, Evra and Baines still to play.


----------



## vsk92

Shrimper said:


> Demba Ba Ba Ba! 25pts so far with Kagawa, Evra and Baines still to play.




Same amount of points with Lallana, Kompany, Kagawa, Toure, Figueroa and Torres to play


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dyer and riise put me in 6th place in the league with 34 points.


----------



## S E P H

I got 14 so far, should've subbed Vorm for Hart, but forgot. 

Still got Kompany, Silva, Hernandez, and Sturridge/Cole twice.


----------



## Live in the Now

Hopefully Dembele stays at Fulham. Think he'll be quite profitable in this game. Only 18 points for me though with Aguero, Clichy, and Mata ahead.


----------



## Shrimper

Those with Ramires, he's not playing today.


----------



## Kensu

Captain Torres will save me!


----------



## XO

11 points yesterday but still have Torres, Mata, Tevez, Evra, Ivanovic and Silva left this gameweek 

It is weird though because I would much rather have Chelsea and City lose then it for me to go well in FPL with the team I have right now. Will probably have to switch all of them out soon lol..


----------



## TML g u n n e R s*

just wasted 16 points on transfers already ... lmao


----------



## Jussi

Good thing I changed Aguero to Tevez.


----------



## Kensu

what a terrible week


----------



## Shrimper

46th 

Still have Evra, Kagawa and Baines to play though. All to score would be nice.

Might look to do a change or two though.


----------



## XO

TML g u n n e R s said:


> just wasted 16 points on transfers already ... lmao




just play your wildcard? bit early perhaps but better than going -16 because of not doing it. you will get a new one come January anyway.

21st place at the moment and I am not very happy with that  still have Evra, Kagawa and also Ivanovic, Torres and Mata left for this gameweek since the play twice gameweek 1.


----------



## Shoalzie

Don't want to deal with the Dempsey drama...reshuffled my midfield and dropped him.


----------



## Shrimper

I've got Ramires playing in my Sun Dream Team. Hope he scores. 

Might think about a change or two.


----------



## Kensu

if like 2-3 of your players don't play for the week, do yours sub replace them for the week?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kensu said:


> if like 2-3 of your players don't play for the week, do yours sub replace them for the week?




I'm pretty sure you'd have to sub them in yourself.


----------



## Jussi

Finnish your Czech said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd have to sub them in yourself.




No, they change automatically. Hence why you put them in order of substitution.


----------



## Jussi

Well, frak me, I'm dead last...


----------



## S E P H

Is the EPL fantasy site working? It's loading extremely slow for me and when it does it says error.


----------



## ProPAIN

S E P H said:


> Is the EPL fantasy site working? It's loading extremely slow for me and when it does it says error.




Yeah, same here. Everyone's checking how much damage Eden's done this week


----------



## S E P H

ProPAIN said:


> Yeah, same here. Everyone's checking how much damage Eden's done this week




hahaha, I was actually thinking of dropping Van der Vaart for him.


----------



## ProPAIN

S E P H said:


> hahaha, I was actually thinking of dropping Van der Vaart for him.




I'd be cautious though, some tough games coming up.

Epic fail in the EPL FF, but Yahoo not doing too shabby. Stupid Aguero and Man U players.


----------



## Theon

Hazard looks to be this year's season keeper for me. It was DDG last year and Silva the year before. 

Most disappointing player this week was Ramires. He usually returns value for me but was a big flop this time around.


----------



## ProPAIN

MDZ said:


> Hazard looks to be this year's season keeper for me. It was DDG last year and Silva the year before.
> 
> Most disappointing player this week was Ramires. He usually returns value for me but was a big flop this time around.




He was ill and didn't look to fit tonight. He'll do better in the Yahoo fantasy league where they have more stats for defensive plays too.


----------



## S E P H

Alright new team,

I think I might've changed it too much,

Hart
Kompany [C] - A. Cole - Baines - Simpson
Hazard - D. Silva - Cazorla - Sinclair (really wanted to keep him)
Lukaku - Petric 

Pogrebnyak as my other striker


----------



## Live in the Now

Aguero gone is my only change. Picked up Adebayor.


----------



## Kensu

I need someone to replace Modric, he was pretty cheap for 7.5, I just can't think of anyone.


----------



## Shrimper

I won't be getting many points today. 4 players who may not be playing.


----------



## TML g u n n e R s*

i transfer aguero who was my captain for rooney..... why the **** is rooney on the bench


----------



## Shrimper

TML g u n n e R s said:


> i transfer aguero who was my captain for rooney..... why the **** is rooney on the bench




Competition for places. Proves he can and will be dropped.

Kagawa! FF points!


----------



## vsk92

I put Di Santo onto the bench for Cisse

and then he scores 


Torres and Cisse better score today


----------



## XO

Fellani and Kagawa have scored for me so far. Assists from Evra and Dyer.


----------



## Theon

Doesn't look like a good week for me. Got goals from Kagawa, Michu and a CS from Chico but have too many players from Southampton who are losing right now to Wigan shakehead) Also Sigurdsson is benched and McClean's match postponed.


----------



## S E P H

Le Tigre said:


> Fellani and Kagawa have scored for me so far. Assists from Evra and Dyer.




I got screwed because Sinclair didn't play and that pissed me off, hahaha.

My bright spot was subbing Hart for Vorm.  Though I still have my big players left to play.


----------



## XO

S E P H said:


> I got screwed because Sinclair didn't play and that pissed me off, hahaha.
> 
> My bright spot was subbing Hart for Vorm.  Though I still have my big players left to play.




Vorm sure is a beast 

I keep screwing up with my selections of captains. I had Mata as my captain gameweek 1 (tranferred Hazard for him just before deadline!!) and Bale this one for some stupid reason.. should probably go with a striker next week


----------



## Kensu

Fellaini, Michu, and Rafael all looking good so far.


----------



## Jussi

RVP, Kagawa, Michu all scored. Big shake up working so far.


----------



## Shrimper

Swapped Marin for Fellaini. Might take out Dempsey as well. 

Only 27pts so far. Lots of people injured or out.


----------



## Jussi

37 points so far, with Chelsea's game yet to finish and City to play.


----------



## vsk92

Torres scores 

More points for me 

Cisse needs to score now


----------



## Shrimper

vsk92 said:


> Torres scores
> 
> More points for me
> 
> Cisse needs to score now




He had one cleared off the line I think.

Not that great a week for me. Had a few players injured who I forgot to substitute them out. I have Szczeny playing tomorrow with Crouch as well so might be able to get a few more points there.


----------



## Jussi

77 points so far, second highest this week at HFBoards League, with one game to play. From last to mid-table.


----------



## Shrimper

Anyone explain to me the substitutes?

As far as I can work out if someone doesn't play they swap them for people on the subs bench? Maxiumum of 3 as you need either 3-4-3 or 4-4-2.


----------



## XO

Shrimper said:


> Anyone explain to me the substitutes?
> 
> As far as I can work out if someone doesn't play they swap them for people on the subs bench? Maxiumum of 3 as you need either 3-4-3 or 4-4-2.




Yup. They get subbed in the order you put them in from left to right.

Terrible week for me somehow. It felt alot better than last week but still I got 30 points less....


----------



## Shrimper

Enrique is on my subs bench and injured. So he won't be used. So It'll be Nolan, Crouch and Begovic. 4-4-2.


----------



## vsk92

I'm in 34th place with a overall of 84 points


----------



## TML g u n n e R s*

had to play my wild card... changed my entire team


----------



## Jussi

91 points, highest this week in our league.  From last to 18th.


----------



## vsk92

More points for me as Jaaskelainen get's another cleansheet v Fulham


----------



## S E P H

Should I drop D. Silva? He is just ruining my team with his lack of production. 

I can use that money to buy a good striker and a replacement in my midfield. Or should I hold on to him knowing he has all the talent to start scoring and assisting?


----------



## VEGASKING

Finally scoring some points this week. 24, 10 and 9 for Tevez, Walters and Crouch plus bonus points to be added. Still have two good goal options in van Persie and Kagawa to play.


----------



## SweYote

S E P H said:


> Should I drop D. Silva? He is just ruining my team with his lack of production.
> 
> I can use that money to buy a good striker and a replacement in my midfield. Or should I hold on to him knowing he has all the talent to start scoring and assisting?




I was thinking the same thing. Decided to keep him as I needed the changes elsewhere but I will consider it again next week if he doesn't pick it up or is benched again.


----------



## S E P H

I decided to drop him.

I dropped him and got Yaya Toure, McAuley, and Kightly for all that money and a few others.


----------



## Shrimper

4 points 

Although, I don't think it's updated it correctly so far. Going to make two transfers for next week. See if I can put in a top striker or better one than Pogrebnyak and get rid of Enrique.


----------



## vsk92

Shrimper said:


> 4 points




Amazing


----------



## Theon

Had the money for RvP but went with Adebayor instead. Thanks a lot, AVB  Finished this week with 84 points


----------



## Shrimper

Wish I could get a decent points total for once.


----------



## Jussi

74 points, up to 9th.


----------



## Laurent

I rq'ed and put Suarez out of there.. Also forgot to remove Szczesny and Koscielny for two games.  

Took out Kos, Suarez & Holt, got McAuley, Michu and Lambert


----------



## Basher

In the Yahoo! League, 4 of us have broken the 300 point mark so far. That's pretty good results, all of us are probably in the top 4000 overall.

ChelseaEuroChamps
ManU20
MadBombers - [me ]
ProPain

Propain with 2 KILLER weeks to begin, and third week was a little light. ChelseaEuroChamps had a mega 158 in week one.


----------



## ProPAIN

Yeah, my strikers **** the bed in week 3. I kept Hazard because I didn't want to rebuy him for Â£2million more than week 1. Lukaku didn't play, Borini didn't do anything (last time I take an LFC striker ). Vorm, Chico and Fellaini got me negative points 

Time to pick it up in Week 4.


----------



## vsk92

Another clean sheet for Jaaskelainen 

More points for me


----------



## Shrimper

What the hell. Changed players around went out. Just looked at it now and it's not changed any of them.


----------



## vsk92

32 points so far this round with only Fletcher and Dembele still to play


----------



## Jussi

Shrimper said:


> What the hell. Changed players around went out. Just looked at it now and it's not changed any of them.




I guess you didn't confirm trades/changes.


----------



## ProPAIN

38 points with Kacaniklic subbing in for Kagawa and Demel on for Evra.

Baines, Ben Arfa, Fellaini and Ba still to play. If none of these guys are injured.


----------



## Kensu

34 points this week, with Dembele, Walker, and Fellaini to play.

meh


----------



## S E P H

I got 21 with one or two players to play. Down week since Swansea city losing, Cazorla playing beast like and only getting one assist and Cole so I thought was injured played. Whatever move onto next week.


----------



## les Habs

Is there a CL Fantasy League for HF Boards yet? I mean on the Uefa site.


----------



## vsk92

les Habs said:


> Is there a CL Fantasy League for HF Boards yet? I mean on the Uefa site.




Pretty sure there isn't


----------



## Shrimper

BA just saved me from a bad week!


----------



## Live in the Now

After the Europa League games on Thursday I'm going to use the wildcard and change nearly my whole team.


----------



## ProPAIN

53 points in the PL Fantasy league and 60.5 on the Yahoo league (unless Fellaini actually got me some points)


----------



## Shrimper

I put Angel Rangel in my dream team as Swansea are normally quite good at home and okay away. He's been in the team two weeks and conceded two each week so far. Might have to change my formation.


----------



## vsk92

Fletcher giving me points


----------



## ProPAIN

vsk92 said:


> Fletcher giving me points




Replaced Lukaku with Petric for this gameweek 

The Michu magic is gone. Probably transfering/benching his ass next week.


----------



## ProPAIN

FPL league: 32 points with Ba, Ben Arfa, Tevez, Kagawa and Gibbs still to play.
Yahoo league: 70 points with Gibbs, Cazorla, Kagawa and Tevez still to play.


----------



## Live in the Now

My changes really paid off. 43 points with Cole, Fellaini, Fletcher all scoring and I have half my team to play tomorrow.


----------



## Shrimper

23 points so far with a few players still to play. Could have a few more due to injuries and I have Nolan on the bench.


----------



## Live in the Now

With the captain's bonus, 34 fantasy points for Suarez


----------



## ProPAIN

2nd place in both leagues. Demel and Reid still to play in the Yahoo league.

Anyone have Suarez as captain? I got the next best thing: Ba.


----------



## Live in the Now

ProPAIN said:


> 2nd place in both leagues. Demel and Reid still to play in the Yahoo league.
> 
> Anyone have Suarez as captain? I got the next best thing: Ba.




*raises hand*

When I changed my team I wound up with 

GK: De Gea, Foster
DF: Rafael, Mertesacker, Collins, McAuley, Cole
MF: Fellaini, Cazorla, Sterling, Yaya, Dembele
FW: Suarez, Fletcher, Adebayor

I think Suarez is about to go on a goalscoring tear so he'll stay my captain for a little while. Hasn't even played that well this season, today aside, yet has 5 goals.


----------



## Karma

Odemwingie on my bench gets 13 points while my starters Ba and Dzeko get 2 points each.


----------



## Shrimper

Making two changes for next week. 

Dempsey and Kagawa out 
Mata and Michu in.


----------



## vsk92

48 points this week 

So much better than what I normally get (around 20-25)


----------



## Laurent

I took out Suarez a couple of weeks ago right before he started to bang in goals 



vsk92 said:


> 48 points this week
> 
> So much better than what I normally get (around 20-25)




Same here. Starting to finally rack up some points. Especially with Goalkeeping. I had Given who was backup at Aston Villa, & Chez who was always injured lol


----------



## Live in the Now

Had Michu benched


----------



## Laurent

Had Michu in my starting lineup, rather have him benched at this point.


----------



## Epictetus

If nobody has him already, Jose Enrique is a solid pick-up. 

He's been on form lately and is regarded as a defender but Liverpool have been playing him as a winger. So clean sheet potential + offensive stats (shots on goal, corners, assists, maybe goals, etc.) 

Adding him made me jump to first in my fantasy group.


----------



## Jussi

Live in the Now said:


> Had Michu benched




Traded for Michu 

Traded away Rooney


----------



## Shrimper

Michu 

Made Mata my captain 

59 points so far. Guaranteed at least 60 with Mertesacker replacing Bertrand who got 0. Still have Ba to play.


----------



## S E P H

Holy crap, Cazorla just got me 46 points alone.


----------



## Shrimper

My brother had Cazorla and Gibbs and got around 40 points from those two.

I've transferred in Tevez, Cameron and Petric and transferred out Crouch, Evra and Lambert.


----------



## ProPAIN

Apparently, Sterling scored 260 goals this week 

edit: nevermind, looks like the mistake was corrected.


----------



## Basher

Just a little update on the "Yanks and Redcoats" Yahoo league.

Just past the half-way point and I'm (MadBombers) still on top! However, my lead was greatly reduced after last weeks 22! What a bad score, and on a week where all my guys played...who knew QPR would break their duck against Chelsea!?!?


----------



## GarretJoseph*

Champions League - Draft Tonight @ 11:15pm Eastern.

Yahoo Fantasy Baseball (Free)
League ID#: 174916
League Name: Champions League
Password: newyork

*please select a soccer teams name as your club name* - 

active owners only please!!

Taken Teams So Far:

Manchester United (Eng)
Ajax (Ned)
KS Gornik Zabrze (Pol)
Liverpool (Eng)


----------



## Jussi

52nd out of 70 teams on FPL.  Now I know how Liverpool fans feel. Couple of seasons ago I finished second or third. Congratz to "Futbol Americano" team, over 300 point lead to the 2nd place team.


----------



## surfstar21

The official premier fantasy league has been renewed for the new season. http://fantasy.premierleague.com/ If you are interested and weren't in the league last year the code to join is 24057-7649 .


----------



## surfstar21

It is kinda funny that last years winner doesn't watch soccer at all.


----------



## vsk92

Hopefully my team this year can do a wee bit better


----------



## Jussi

Worst season ever for me last year. I'll put in my team probably a week or few days before the season starts.


----------



## Shrimper

The Premier League version for this year is up.


----------



## JWK

In it to win it.


----------



## Everlasting

Just made a team at http://fantasy.premierleague.com/ 

It is AWESOME


----------



## Brodie

new to this, willing to give it a go... is there a league or what?


----------



## Cin

I'll join in if there's a spot!


----------



## Theon

Just created a league for the Yahoo! version of the game. Feel free to join.

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/fantasy/premier-league/leagues?join=17528&pass=jkm3btw

League ID: 17528 
Pass: jkm3btw


----------



## Jussi

Finally made my team for FPL. Who's the smart ass with the team name: Harry Redsnatch's 11?


----------



## ScottishCanuck

My team from another site:


----------



## Fro

just joined the HF league...i like that i can use the same team across a couple of leagues...


----------



## XO

Had Mignolet, Benteke, van Wolfsvinkel and Nolan up until yesterday when I finalized my team, but of course none of the guys I replaced them with haven't done anything. Always the same **** with manager games


----------



## mightyquack

Mignolet and Coleman have 23 points between them.

Both on my bench


----------



## Kakko

Benched Mignolet as well, but with 2 games, Cech should still outscore him

Played Nolan and Lambert, and benched Koscielny


----------



## Everlasting

Think I should have done a better team  Only got 55 points 

Szczesny
Riise - Kompany - Toure - Gibbs
Paulinho - Ramires - Y Toure - Carrick
Van Persie - Aguero

Subs: Given, Sissoko, Jones and Jenkinsson.
​


----------



## Fro

not bad...i think i'm in 24th...not terrible for my first week ever playing FPL


----------



## manchester

Oh wow tied for first. Did not expect that.


----------



## Fro

GAH...my bench are all off this week (2 chelsea, 1 avfc) and now two injuries...this blows....that'll teach me to use my transfer early in the week before various other matches midweek


----------



## GarretJoseph*

Hi guys, 

Since this is a hockey board I'd like to see if we can get a good group of soccer posters here on HFboards to join a yahoo fantasy hockey league. link is below. Would prefer if everybody selected a football club as the team name instead of something hockey related...

http://y.ahoo.it/nFSvwBfu
name of league: Champions League


----------



## Live in the Now

With Coutinho gone I took the opportunity to play a wildcard, which is convenient for me as I sit 6th in our league. Wound up with a midfield and attack that consists of Ozil, Ben Arfa, Paulinho, Navas, Barkley, Sturridge, Benteke, Bony. I think that may prove a bit profitable!


----------



## S E P H

22 points from Ozeil and I still go down the rankings. Effin Everton letting in two goals killed me and I wasn't really helped with Dzeko only playing 20ish minutes in a 4-1 win. :/ Though Thank God I didn't play Evra!!


----------



## Edo

Strengthening my reign on top with big games from Lukaku/Giroud/Suarez/Hazard this week. 83rd in Canada .


----------



## Jussi

One round to go of the season and the FPL winner for HFBoards is pretty much set up for a while already. Leader has over a 100 point lead.


----------



## Jussi

Bump. 

Couple of weeks and a new season starts.


----------



## Everlasting

My team is so bad, its laughable. Sometimes, it feels like i have no idea what i am doing


----------



## Jussi

Everlasting said:


> My team is so bad, its laughable. Sometimes, it feels like i have no idea what i am doing




Are you David Moyes?


----------



## Power Man

Micah Richards with a Ramos


----------



## Everlasting

Jussi said:


> Are you David Moyes?



How did you know?


----------



## Fro

has someone/is someone going to set up the league this year? I had fun in my first year last year...


----------



## VEGASKING

Just create your team and you will be in it. fantasy.premierleague.com anyways.


----------



## Fro

thanks!


----------



## Venkman

Anyone started a yahoo PL one yet? Was a few of us last year. Yahoo are doing Ligue 1, la liga, Serie A and Bundesliga too. I've made a Ligue 1 hfboards league if anyone is interested. It starts on Friday. We can do the other leagues too if there's enough interest.

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/fantasy/soccer/ligue-1/home

League ID:2164
Password:u7djpsl


----------



## surfstar21

Fro said:


> has someone/is someone going to set up the league this year? I had fun in my first year last year...




Yes the league is set up at fantasy.premierleague.com . There are around 40 of us so far in the game. If you are need the code for the league it is 354222-93903


----------



## Fro

cool...says i'm already in that league...thanks!


----------



## Theon

Venkman said:


> Anyone started a yahoo PL one yet? Was a few of us last year. Yahoo are doing Ligue 1, la liga, Serie A and Bundesliga too. I've made a Ligue 1 hfboards league if anyone is interested. It starts on Friday. We can do the other leagues too if there's enough interest.
> 
> https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/fantasy/soccer/ligue-1/home
> 
> League ID:2164
> Password:u7djpsl




I enjoy the Yahoo game more than the official one for some reason. If there's a league for the BPL, I'd join up for sure


----------



## Venkman

I've made a PL one on yahoo. Looks better than last years even though their site is still slow. Still a week to go so hopefully some more join.

League ID:14375
Password:7xl2qqs


----------



## JWK

In it to win it


----------



## Diskothek

Joined up. Already made about 246024 swaps.


----------



## Jussi

Finally got around to doing my FPL team. Looking forward to trading half of the players after the first week... I think we got almost 100 teams in the HFBoards league there. 

Could we get this stickied again?


----------



## Edo

My fantasy.premier league squad. 

Begovic Hamer
Debuchy-Jagielka-Baines-Vlaar O'Shea
Ramsey-Hazard-Sterling Tiote Albrighton
Bojan-Sturridge-Rooney

I'm on the Bojan bandwagon. But seeing as how he's pretty much failed at every opportunity presented, it probably won't end well. Also, squad rotation really preventing me from taking any Manchester City guys.


----------



## surfstar21

Goal: Begovic,Krul
Defense: Caulker,Cameron,Kelly,Wisdom,Hutton
Midfield: Mata,Fabregas,Lamela,Young,Marney
Forwards: Rooney,Sturridge (Captain),Diego Costa


----------



## Kakko

Still messing around with my team

Spending on 3 good defenders is actually a good idea. 5.0-6.5mil defender will bring more points than midfielders of that price


----------



## Power Man

I would pick Eriksen. 
He finished last season strong and I think he will build up on that


----------



## Savant

De Gea. Begovic. 

Chambers. N Taylor. Vlaar. Schlupp. Collins

Sterling. Coutinho. Eriksen. Shelvey. Cabella.

Rooney. Costa. Dzeko


----------



## Kakko

Courtois (high risk - high reward)
Caulker (solid backend for his team and good scorer)
Luis (another big risk. Concerned he won't start Monday...)
Jones (Good defender on a solid defense)
Sigurdsson (The 'good preseason' pick)
Puncheon (Hopefully able to make some profit and upgrade)
Sterling (He performs well: FPL me is happy; He underperforms: Chelsea me is happy)
Eriksen (Good performance late last year. Set-pieces)
....
Costa, Rooney and Sturridge... was looking at 2 of them + cheap, but couldn't hold myself back

3 cheap options who are more likely to rise in price than drop (low %selected, will get play time)


----------



## Epictetus

Anyone know why you don't seem able to see your friend's team on Yahoo?

It could just be an error on my part...


----------



## YNWA14

My team...

*GK* - De Gea, Krul
*DF* - Lovren, Chester, Terry, Azpilicueta, Janmaat
*MF *- Henderson, Sterling, Ramsey, Cabella, Herrera
*ST *- Costa, Jovetic, Bojan


----------



## Diskothek

||||


----------



## bluesfan94

My team:

GK: Begovic, Ospina
DEF: Jagielka, Coleman, Debuchy, Kolarov, Phil Jones
MID: Ã–zil, Fabregas, Sterling, Puncheon, Lamela
ST: Jovetic, Lukaku, Frazier Campbell

46 Points. Accidentally made Ã–zil my captain forgetting he wasn't playing. Stupid of me, that's what I get for doing it last minute.


----------



## Jussi

45 points. Debuchy and Vlaar on the bench...  13 points wasted. 

Keepers: Howard, Krul

Defense: Janmaat, Lovren, Ferdinand (Debuchy, Vlaar)
Midfield: Mata, Herrera, Sterling, Barry (Ben Arfa)
Forwards: Wickham, Sturrdige, Rooney.


----------



## Jeffrey

My team:
48 points

GK: Degea, Myhill
DEF: Lovren, Clyne, Azpilicueta, Filipe Luis, Chambers
MID: Hazard, Sterling, Chamberlain, Wilshere, Delph
STR: Rooney, Sturridge, Naismith


----------



## ProPAIN

None of my business, but you will rarely see Felipe Luis and Azpi play at the same time for at least a while.


----------



## magic school bus

Is it too early to sell on the Man U players?


----------



## Jussi

magic school bus said:


> Is it too early to sell on the Man U players?




Every time I've sold Rooney, he's scored or assisted plenty of goals. So at least not him. Mata could easily "erupt" next weekend as well.


----------



## magic school bus

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. They have such an easy schedule that it could turn around. Rooney seems to be immune to their suckage so i wanna keep him.


----------



## DatsyukOwns

Might not be the spot to ask this but I am thinking of making a trade within my fantasy league with a few friends.

I would trade Kroos, and Ramos for Neymar, and Alba. I would then make a trade for Silva which I would give my friend Boateng.

I would have Neymar, Messi, with Muller, Bale, Gotze, Poga as my midfield and then finally my defence would be Alaba, Pique, Silva, and Alba for my defence.


----------



## bluesfan94

Neymar's injuries are the only qualm I would have with that.

This week so far I have 51 points with Sterling and Jovetic left


----------



## LolungoReboundo

I'm doing EPL fantasy for the first time and I've never posted on this section of the site before save for maybe once or twice asking questions. But I am a huge football fan and here's how my team is shaped up now I'm second in my league with 195 points.

GK: Courtois, Gazzaniga
D: Chambers, Cresswell, Dier, Ivanovic, Christensen(Filler) (also ended up dropping sakho)
M:Ozil, Fabregas, Lamela, Hazard, Cabella
F: Diego Costa, Jovetic, Alexis

I moved a few guys around here and there but other than that this is what my team looks like. Any feedback on who to drop and add for good value?


----------



## Edo

Back to first in our EPL fantasy league group and 273rd overall in Canada?

My secret? Not a single Arsenal player.


----------



## Power Man

Edonator said:


> Back to first in our EPL fantasy league group and 273rd overall in Canada?
> 
> My secret? Not a single Arsenal player.




tbh 

I started the season with Alexis and Cathorla, big mistake

Costa and Fabregas get me points

Rooney too, but his idiocy got him suspended

I thought I bought Aguero, but I picked Dzeko by mistake


----------



## Edo

McSorleyStick said:


> tbh
> 
> I started the season with Alexis and Cathorla, big mistake
> 
> Costa and Fabregas get me points
> 
> Rooney too, but his idiocy got him suspended
> 
> I thought I bought Aguero, but I picked Dzeko by mistake




Everton + Southampton's back line for consecutive years have been great for me. It's a struggle with Manchester City because of Pellegrini's rotations and you can only rely on Toure to get into the line-up consistently. If Dzeko was 100% to start I'd jump all over him along with Nasri. Seems like Di Maria is this year's Suarez too. 

The Winter break effed me over last year with the ridiculous amount of games in a short span with random players getting rested.


----------



## Power Man

Edonator said:


> Everton + Southampton's back line for consecutive years have been great for me. It's a struggle with Manchester City because of Pellegrini's rotations and you can only rely on Toure to get into the line-up consistently. If Dzeko was 100% to start I'd jump all over him along with Nasri. Seems like Di Maria is this year's Suarez too.
> 
> The Winter break effed me over last year with the ridiculous amount of games in a short span with random players getting rested.




Thanks for the tips. 
Di Maria is getting me points as well

But yeah EPL Fantasy is tough. A lot of games and cup tournaments, combined with some deep squads, means top players can be rested. 

Next year I'll participate in La Liga fantasy league. 
Just pick Messi and Ronaldo


----------



## Basement Cat

Ok January wildcard time is upon us. My team started out flying out of the gate. For over a month I was running away with the league. Then it started slowing down and struggling a bit and hit rock bottom in early December so I used a free wildcard and have ended up 4th, 3rd, 2nd, and 2nd (in a 4 team league) the last four gameweeks. Despite decent recent trends the last two weeks, I think I need to use my free January wildcard early and try to salvage the season.

Here is my roster atm:

Bank - 0.7

*GK*
Pantilimon (SUN) - 4.5
Alnwick (NEW) - 4.0

*DEF*
Cahill (CHE) - 6.4
Coloccini (NEW) - 4.5
Hutton (AVL) - 4.3
Duff (BUR) - 4.0
Yun (QPR) - 3.9
*
MID*
Sanchez (ARS) - 10.9
Fabregas (CHE) - 9.3
Eriksen (TOT) - 8.0
Colback (NEW) - 4.8
Marney (BUR) - 4.4

*FWD*
Van Persie (MUN) - 12.5
Costa (CHE) - 10.8
Austin (QPR) - 6.3

Any tips you guys have?


----------



## YNWA14

My team post wild-card:

*GK*
Forster (SOU)
Hamer (LEI)

*DEF*
Terry (CHE)
Azpiliqueta (CHE)
Alderweireld (SOU)
Janmaat (NEW)
Cameron (STK)

*MID*
Hazard (CHE)
Silva (MCI)
Tadic (SOU)
Coutinho (LIV)
Cattermole (STK)

*FWD*
Rooney (MUN)
Jovetic (MCI)
Kane (TOT)


----------



## Basement Cat

Wow now that is definitely a contrasting lineup than what I have. I doubt that I have the same knowledge of the EPL as you do, can you please explain a few of your choices?

Thanks


----------



## Power Man

My lineup for next week 

(BPL fantasy league)


----------



## YNWA14

Basement Cat said:


> Wow now that is definitely a contrasting lineup than what I have. I doubt that I have the same knowledge of the EPL as you do, can you please explain a few of your choices?
> 
> Thanks




Well, I went with a starting keeper and a back up that was really cheap. Forster is cheaper than some of the bigger name keepers and he also is playing behind a very potent possession team that hasn't conceded a lot this season.

The defenders are kind of the same thing. In retrospect I probably would have tried to get Ivanovic over Azpi because he bombs forward a bit more, but Terry and Azpi will get you a lot of defensive points and Terry has a knack for scoring goals from defence. Alderweireld again just plays on a team that doesn't concede a ton (plus he has some nice passing) and Janmaat likes to get involved offensively.

Hazard and Silva are pretty self explanatory. Two of the best offensive players in the EPL. Coutinho is a gut pick because since Liverpool switched formation and have used him centrally he's been their best player and really seems to be coming on strong (Sterling would not be a bad choice either because even though he's listed as a midfielder he is playing as striker now which will probably mean more scoring). Cattermole is just a really cheap backup who can pot some points sometimes and gets regular playing time when healthy. Tadic is playing on a strong goal scoring team and is really good offensively.

Rooney, Jovetic and Kane are pretty self explanatory. You'd have a hard time finding more bang for your buck than Kane lately. Aguero is injured meaning more opportunities for Jovetic and Rooney is Rooney.

Your team looks fine though.


----------



## Plato

Super surprised I'm still in first after the last 2-3 matchday's.
****ing terrible weeks.


----------



## Basement Cat

McSorleyStick said:


> My lineup for next week
> 
> (BPL fantasy league)




Hey, I'm a little computer illiterate. How do you just post a screenshot of your team like that?



Curtinho said:


> Well, I went with a starting keeper and a back up that was really cheap. Forster is cheaper than some of the bigger name keepers and he also is playing behind a very potent possession team that hasn't conceded a lot this season.
> 
> The defenders are kind of the same thing. In retrospect I probably would have tried to get Ivanovic over Azpi because he bombs forward a bit more, but Terry and Azpi will get you a lot of defensive points and Terry has a knack for scoring goals from defence. Alderweireld again just plays on a team that doesn't concede a ton (plus he has some nice passing) and Janmaat likes to get involved offensively.
> 
> Hazard and Silva are pretty self explanatory. Two of the best offensive players in the EPL. Coutinho is a gut pick because since Liverpool switched formation and have used him centrally he's been their best player and really seems to be coming on strong (Sterling would not be a bad choice either because even though he's listed as a midfielder he is playing as striker now which will probably mean more scoring). Cattermole is just a really cheap backup who can pot some points sometimes and gets regular playing time when healthy. Tadic is playing on a strong goal scoring team and is really good offensively.
> 
> Rooney, Jovetic and Kane are pretty self explanatory. You'd have a hard time finding more bang for your buck than Kane lately. Aguero is injured meaning more opportunities for Jovetic and Rooney is Rooney.
> 
> Your team looks fine though.




Thanks a ton man. I like some of your picks and am trying to read up on some tips from different sources before I make the big change. Maybe I will try to stick it out a few more GWs until the middle or end of January.


----------



## Basement Cat

I was advised to wait until after this weekends FA Cup games to use my wildcard in order to avoid any suspensions/injuries. Is there a good chance that values of players will be much different on Monday than today? I would assume that the difference would be minimal.


----------



## Plato

Basement Cat said:


> Hey, I'm a little computer illiterate. How do you just post a screenshot of your team like that?




Take the screenshot then upload it somewhere like Photobucket, imgur etc...
Post the image link once that's done.


----------



## Basement Cat

Thanks!


----------



## YNWA14

Basement Cat said:


> Hey, I'm a little computer illiterate. How do you just post a screenshot of your team like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton man. I like some of your picks and am trying to read up on some tips from different sources before I make the big change. Maybe I will try to stick it out a few more GWs until the middle or end of January.




No problem. 

Also whoscored.com usually runs a recommended players thing each match week like a day or two before the games to recommend pick ups based on statistical history.


----------



## Basement Cat

Basement Cat said:


> Ok January wildcard time is upon us. My team started out flying out of the gate. For over a month I was running away with the league. Then it started slowing down and struggling a bit and hit rock bottom in early December so I used a free wildcard and have ended up 4th, 3rd, 2nd, and 2nd (in a 4 team league) the last four gameweeks. Despite decent recent trends the last two weeks, I think I need to use my free January wildcard early and try to salvage the season.
> 
> Here is my roster atm:
> 
> Bank - 0.7
> 
> *GK*
> Pantilimon (SUN) - 4.5
> Hamer (NEW) - 4.0
> 
> *DEF*
> Cahill (CHE) - 6.4
> Coloccini (NEW) - 4.5
> Hutton (AVL) - 4.3
> Duff (BUR) - 4.0
> Yun (QPR) - 3.9
> *
> MID*
> Sanchez (ARS) - 10.9
> Fabregas (CHE) - 9.3
> Eriksen (TOT) - 8.0
> Colback (NEW) - 4.8
> Marney (BUR) - 4.4
> 
> *FWD*
> Van Persie (MUN) - 12.5
> Costa (CHE) - 10.8
> Austin (QPR) - 6.3
> 
> Any tips you guys have?





Already I activated my WC and here is what I have right now...


Bank - 0.0

*GK*
Foster (WBA) - 4.6
Alnwick (LEI) - 4.0

*DEF*
Terry (CHE) - 6.6
Bertrand (SOU) - 5.7
Wisdom (WBA) - 4.4
Hutton (AVL) - 4.3
Bruce (HUL) - 3.9
*
MID*
Sanchez (ARS) - 10.9
Hazard (CHE) - 10.7
Silva (MCI) - 9.3
Sigurdsson (SWA) - 6.8
Boyd (BUR) - 4.6

*FWD*
Van Persie (MUN) - 12.5
Kane (TOT) - 5.6
Berahino (WBA) - 5.4

Holding on to RVP until Aguero is good to go.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Basement Cat

Who to pick? Di Maria or Silva? That is what I have come down to and have no idea who to go with. I have RVP already but would not mind ADM too because Man United have a favorable schedule coming up. Also I plan on swapping out RVP for Aguero in a few weeks. What do you guy think?


----------



## YNWA14

I would say keep Silva for this week and next. Everton and Arsenal are complete messes at the back right now, while I think Southampton are going to have their way with United to be honest. Just IMO. QPR isn't a great team either so switching might not be bad, but ADM is also just coming back from injury.


----------



## Basement Cat

Curtinho said:


> I would say keep Silva for this week and next. Everton and Arsenal are complete messes at the back right now, while I think Southampton are going to have their way with United to be honest. Just IMO. QPR isn't a great team either so switching might not be bad, but ADM is also just coming back from injury.




My concern is that Di Maria's value will increase after this weekend. Silva is at 9.3 and ADM is at 9.4. He came in at 10+ inititially this year and is kind of at a bargain right now. In my back I only have 0.1 so just enough to fit him in right now.


----------



## Power Man




----------



## Basement Cat

So because of suspensions and the fact that I already used my WC I have to start 2 of the following 3 and need advice:

Boyd (away vs SUN)
Colback (away vs HUL)
Wisdom (home vs TOT) - I am starting Foster in GK too so that might factor in


----------



## Jussi

My team finished 57th in FPL...  United players injuries and my hesitancy to use Ashley Young cost me a lot of points. Congrats to "Futbol Americano" and it's manager. Won the HFBoards league by over a 100 points.


----------



## surfstar21

The game is back up for the new season at http://fantasy.premierleague.com/. I have already renewed our league, so all you have to do is make your team if you were in the league previously. If you are new and want to join us the code to join this league is 148247-40002 .


----------



## surfstar21

Week 1 lineup =
Bench: Chadli,Wanyama,Baker,Hamer

Forwards: Kane,Benteke,Deeney

Midfield: Mata,Hazard(Captain),Ozil

Defense: Ivanovic,Clyne,Mertesecker,Alderweireld

Goalie: Cech


----------



## Jussi

Waiting for August until the team's are more set.


----------



## Peen

Jussi said:


> Waiting for August until the team's are more set.




yes, this. i feel like there still could be a lot of movement.


----------



## YNWA14

I'll make my team before the first game. Have a tentative one for now.


----------



## YNWA14

So here's what I'm going for with week 1, for now:

*Keeper:* Courtois, Adrian
*Defenders: *Clyne, Azpilicueta, Janmaat, Chambers, Muniesa
*Midfielders:* Hazard, Sterling, Ayew, Coutinho, Chamberlain
*Strikers:* Benteke, Jay Rodriguez, Berahino


----------



## Jeffrey

Keeper:
Thibaut Courtois
Myhill

D:
Hector Bellerin
Jordan Amavi
Phil Jones
John Stones
Tyler Mings 

Mid:
Phil Coutinho
Yaya Toure
Alexi Sanchez 
Yannick Bolasie
Moussa Sissoko

FW:
Harry Kane
Christian Benteke
Rickie Lambert


----------



## The Moose

K: deGea, Elliot
D: Jagielka, Fonte, Coleman, Wnyama, Cedric
M: Hazard, Depay, Payet, Berghuis, Senderos
F: Rooney, Kane, Sakho

Any HF leagues set up for the upcoming season?


----------



## Jeffrey

Jeffrey said:


> Keeper:
> Thibaut Courtois
> Myhill
> 
> D:
> Hector Bellerin
> Jordan Amavi
> Phil Jones
> John Stones
> Tyler Mings
> 
> Mid:
> Phil Coutinho
> Yaya Toure
> Alexi Sanchez
> Yannick Bolasie
> Moussa Sissoko
> 
> FW:
> Harry Kane
> Christian Benteke
> Rickie Lambert



I think I will change Sissoko.. I don't trust him...


----------



## Peter Sidorkiewicz

Signed up to this league for the first time. My team as follows:


----------



## Theon

To all the Liverpool fans, who will start the most out of Sakho, Lovren and Can?


----------



## Jeffrey

Theon said:


> To all the Liverpool fans, who will start the most out of Sakho, Lovren and Can?




Can will now play at midfield.

All Liverpool fans want Sakho to play.

Brendan Rodgers seem to favor Dejan Lovren.

All up in the air until we see if/how Lovren play and if he is dropped for Sakho eventually.

I think in the end Can will play the most but at midfield.


----------



## Jussi

I submitted my team as well. I'll probably have to spend that wild card early again.


----------



## Edo

The Moose said:


> K: deGea, Elliot
> D: Jagielka, Fonte, Coleman, Wnyama, Cedric
> M: Hazard, Depay, Payet, Berghuis, Senderos
> F: Rooney, Kane, Sakho
> 
> Any HF leagues set up for the upcoming season?




The one on the EPL's official site is still going strong. Pretty sure I've finished top 3 for 3 straight years now . Too bad they don't keep history of past seasons.

Cech
Jagielka-Darmian-Coleman
Schneiderlin-Ozil-Hazard-Sterling
Kane-Rooney-Bojan

Butland-O'Shea-Baker-Wanyama

Something seems off about my team and not as confident in it as years past. I usually end up doing a 4-4-2 as the defenders seem to pick up more points than all of the midfielders that are under 7.5 million. Will probably drop Bojan for Wanyama or O'Shea.


----------



## XO

I had Albrighton as a bargain, possibly bargain of the year at Â£5M with how he finished last season. Only 0.3% picked him. Of course he starts it off with an assist after I replaced him for Matt Ritchie today after having him for weeks.

Same old FPL problems.


----------



## XO

second assist for Albrighton. I hate FPL, it sucks


----------



## Jussi

XO said:


> I had Albrighton as a bargain, possibly bargain of the year at Â£5M with how he finished last season. Only 0.3% picked him. Of course he starts it off with an assist after I replaced him for Matt Ritchie today after having him for weeks.
> 
> Same old FPL problems.




Imagine how bitter all those people (like myself) were when Rooney didn't get credit for the only goal of the game...


----------



## XO

Jussi said:


> Imagine how bitter all those people (like myself) were when Rooney didn't get credit for the only goal of the game...




I have Rooney too 

And Albrighton just scored. Â£5M is his price, switched him out an hour before the window closed. Two assist and a goal


----------



## Shrimper

I have 22 points for 5 players.

6 players tomorrow.


----------



## Jussi

Shrimper said:


> I have 22 points for 5 players.
> 
> 6 players tomorrow.




37 for 8, 3 in action tomorrow (Hart, Bellerin, Pelle).


----------



## VEGASKING

2nd place after day 1. Celebrating now since it can only go down from here.


----------



## Shrimper

36 points with Berahino left.


----------



## Power Man

Fak yeah I have Mahrez on my FT


----------



## YNWA14

Annoyed with myself aha, I changed my line-up right before gametime and took Coutinho (wtf), Ayew and Payet out. 

Decided to use my Wildcard (I feel like I always use it second week).

Adrian
Clyne - Cresswell - Azpilicueta
Payet - Coutinho - Firmino - Silva
Defoe - Pelle - Costa

Krul, Mahrez, Muniesa, Haidara​
Will probably go with Firmino as my captain this week. Feeling like he'll probably open up on Bournemouth...he'll get his first start I think and play in an advanced position where they'll look for him to contribute goals.


----------



## njdevscup30

48 points week 1, but didn't join the HF league in time.


----------



## Jussi

55 points AND LEADING THE LEAGUE. 

Also  at team named Jack Wheelchair.


----------



## YNWA14

It's sad to think that if I hadn't switched out Coutinho (again, wtf?), Payet and Ayew last minute I would have 50 points instead of 27.


----------



## Shrimper

Thinking I want to switch out Mertesacker but not sure who for. Have Darmian, Targett, Ivanovic and Williams.


----------



## yoplait

I have Rooney, Benteke, Pelle and Sakho. Starting Rooney and Benteke for sure. Can't choose who to start between pelle and sakho. Leaning towards Sakho since I have Mane in midfield. Any opinions on who to choose?


----------



## Shrimper

Will give Rooney next week against Newcastle, he does well normally against them. If he doesn't I might swap him. Should be 7 points for Darmian and 4 for Rooney tonight. 11 points in total.


----------



## Jussi

I'm thinking it's time to get rid of Chelsea players for a while.


----------



## Fro

giving it 1 more week...don't want to use my wildcard already!


----------



## VEGASKING

My best player after 2 weeks is a guy I wouldn't have been able to tell you what team he played for if you asked me 3 weeks ago.


----------



## YNWA14

My midfield has been pretty sick so far this week. Silva, Redmond, Payet and Ayew. Just need Coutinho to go and boss this game. Everyone else has been pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Shrimper

5th out of 10 so far in my league


----------



## Peen

I'm 3 of 11 

and 6 of 11

in my leagues.

87 pts.

GK = Krul/Courtois

DEF = Darmian/Clyne/Amavi/Fonte/Cedric

MID = Henderson/Hazard/Schneiderlin/Sterling/Matic

FWD = Bentekkers/Berahino/Kane

First time doing fantasy, major regrets already.


----------



## Shrimper

Going to probably swap Oxlade-Chamberlain for Barkley and Berahino for Okazaki.


----------



## njdevscup30

I just joined a draftkings premier league game for the 10am games on Saturday. I wonder how good the competition will be... Never have played draftkings before


----------



## les Habs

So with the Fantasy Premier League, do you a wildcard every week or is it just three wildcards all season long?


----------



## Shrimper

Two a season I believe.

1 Free transfer a week. Can double up after two weeks if not used to 2.


----------



## YNWA14

Can't decide between Benteke and Aguero as my captain this week. West Ham have been leaking goals, but Watford and Aguero...

I feel like they're both going to have big games. Aguero is probably safer, but I dunno...


----------



## Shrimper

Continho and Liverpool buggered my team this week. Need Gomis and Redmond to play blinders.


----------



## les Habs

Chelsea players killing me. Kun needs some goals too.

I haven't bothered with this in years. I missed the first two matchdays this time. Still probably doesn't matter a lot as I tend to go too offensive with my lineups.


----------



## Shrimper

I haven't had my captain score yet.

Rooney - Rooney - Rooney - Aguero


----------



## les Habs

Ayew coming up big. Digging out of the hole after missing the first two matchdays. Still haven't played a wild card yet either. Just need Kun and Hazard to start delivering.


----------



## Jussi

les Habs said:


> *Ayew coming up big.* Digging out of the hole after missing the first two matchdays. Still haven't played a wild card yet either. Just need Kun and Hazard to start delivering.




And I traded him for Mahrez this week...


----------



## les Habs

Jussi said:


> And I traded him for Mahrez this week...




I have them both.  I do have a feeling they'll both drop form enough at some point that I may move one of them at some point. We'll see if I'm still interested at that point.


----------



## Fro

used the wildcard...lets see how this backfires on me


----------



## les Habs

BTW, it's really frustrating not know who is who here. I can make out maybe 2-3 posters in terms of their team names, but that's it.


----------



## les Habs

So if David Silva doesn't play it will sub in Bojan for me as it did last week. Phew. So Bojan, Hazard, Mahrez, now Aguero with an assist and Begovic with the clean sheet. Should be a solid week. Paulista's red doesn't help though.


----------



## les Habs

Triple captained Kun Aguero for this week. That's like calling in an airstrike on Call of Duty 4. Makes up for missing the first two matchdays and Kun finally paying off.


----------



## VEGASKING

I saw that. Unbelievable timing. Lucky timing for me on that Williams ACL injury or Aguero would have been my second transfer with Toure. Had to keep him and those 50 points.


----------



## les Habs

VEGASKING said:


> I saw that. Unbelievable timing. Lucky timing for me on that Williams ACL injury or Aguero would have been my second transfer with Toure. Had to keep him and those 50 points.




The only thought I had to transfer Kun was because he costs so damn much. Still I couldn't see myself offloading him unless he got hurt, so I've just kept him. 

I was actually going to make another transfer to get de Bruyne as I needed .1 in cash which I didn't have to make it happen, so I just went with Silva. I didn't want to make another transfer or two and lose the points. Oh well. 

I'm done relying on a couple of players though so depending on what the next set of fixtures looks like I will probably make a change or two. Would have made one of them already had I know United were going to be so poor.


----------



## Shrimper

Done **** this week. Captained the wrong striker. Probably have 30 points.


----------



## Michigan

I'd like to join next year if you have an opening. I've been watching the EPL since I lived in London in 74-5.


----------



## YNWA14

I don't think there's a limit so you'll be able to join regardless.


----------



## Power Man

I'm done with FL

Tired of having to check up my roster every week

Tired of ****ing Aguero getting injured when I pick him, and coming back strong with a hat trick when I get rid of him


Besides, I'm too good


----------



## Shrimper

Blew my league this week, still, came 2nd and scored my highest ever points.

Will take that but I get too into FPL.


----------



## Theon

Anyone up for Euro fantasy?


----------



## Virtanen18

Theon said:


> Anyone up for Euro fantasy?



Yes. I just came to this thread to wonder if anyone was starting something up for HF. Might want to post in the Euro 2016 thread too.


----------



## YNWA14

I'm down.


----------



## Theon

Just made the league: 62245HIJ

Sign up here: http://eurofantasy.uefa.com/en/fantasy16


----------



## Venkman

Just made mine. Apparently I last logged into my UEFA account in 2001.


----------



## Franck

I guess this might interest a few of you!


----------



## Virtanen18

Theon said:


> Just made the league: 62245HIJ
> 
> Sign up here: http://eurofantasy.uefa.com/en/fantasy16



Just signed up. A whole 3 of us


----------



## Theon

Virtanen18 said:


> Just signed up. A whole 3 of us




There's double that now 

Still time to sign up folks 20 more hours to go.


----------



## Peter Sidorkiewicz

Is EPL fantasy happening again on this board?


----------



## Jussi

Peter Sidorkiewicz said:


> Is EPL fantasy happening again on this board?




I think the league automatically re-news it self. Once you login and update your info, you should be able to join the leagues you were in last season.


----------



## Epictetus

Has anyone signed on, made their team, and checked to see if our league from last year is up and running? 

If not, I'll check a bit later today.


----------



## VEGASKING

Yes. I did it last week and it's there.


----------



## Tryamkin

Used the code from last year and it didn't work? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Jussi

Tryamkin said:


> Used the code from last year and it didn't work? Anyone else have this issue?




The league should be automatically available for you to join, no codes required.


----------



## Tryamkin

Jussi said:


> The league should be automatically available for you to join, no codes required.




I wasn't in it last year.


----------



## Jussi

Made my team. Shame Mahrez and Payet went up in price.


----------



## surfstar21

The code for the league is 4372-2003 if you weren't in before. The winner of the league from the last few years is no longer playing, so we will have a new champion. This will also be my final year playing the game, so I won't be renewing it next season.


----------



## Shrimper

35 points with Hazard to play, whoops.


----------



## Jussi

52 points with Payet and Noble possibly getting points tonight. 

Also, Juan Lives Mata  GOAT team name.


----------



## YNWA14

49 points with Hazard, Valencia, Courtois and Azpiliqueta still to play.


----------



## Shrimper

39 points this week...


----------



## Jussi

I finished 27th in the HF FPL league...  Congrats to the team Tumbleweed Town for winning, over 200 point gap as well.


----------



## Jussi

New season starts next week.


----------



## YNWA14

Coming so fast!


----------



## mfilipo3

New league this year???


----------



## Jussi

mfilipo3 said:


> New league this year???




I think the old one is automatically re-newed.


----------



## Jeffrey

Jussi said:


> I think the old one is automatically re-newed.




Do you have the info for those that want to join?


----------



## Jussi

Jeffrey said:


> Do you have the info for those that want to join?




I haven't done my team yet and I'm not sure if the code is visible for everyone but it was posted originally in this thread. Check older posts (maybe even the first page) and once you find the league (HFBoards or something similar) with lots of teams, that should be ours. Seriously, the number of teams keeps growing every year.


----------



## VEGASKING

If you were in it last year it automatically joins it again. Not sure how far back it does that though.


----------



## Theon

It seems like the PL site is offering a draft style fantasy league this year: draft.premierleague.com

Given how popular the fantasy draft was in here. I'd make a league if we have some people interested.


----------



## Jussi

Just made my team, let's see if there's transfers before Friday that will force me to make changes.


----------



## Savant

Theon said:


> It seems like the PL site is offering a draft style fantasy league this year: draft.premierleague.com
> 
> Given how popular the fantasy draft was in here. I'd make a league if we have some people interested.




I'd play. 

Only want to do a draft. I hate fantasy when someone has the same team that I do.


----------



## YNWA14

I'm very happy to do a fantasy draft. LMK


----------



## Live in the Now

I tried to enter this league with one of the codes posted and it's a no-go.


----------



## Jussi

Live in the Now said:


> I tried to enter this league with one of the codes posted and it's a no-go.




Not even the one in the OP?

We had over 100 teams at best in the league. Right now there's 30, I'm guessing Fro added his team after my previous post. If enough people feel left out, maybe we should do a back-up league? HFBoards Soccer Page 2?


----------



## Live in the Now

Jussi said:


> Not even the one in the OP?
> 
> We had over 100 teams at best in the league. Right now there's 30, I'm guessing Fro added his team after my previous post. If enough people feel left out, maybe we should do a back-up league? HFBoards Soccer Page 2?



Nope, it doesn't work.


----------



## Venkman

Pretty sure part of the code is 308589 (number from league url). The other part is the team id of the league admin.

https://www.reddit.com/r/FantasyPL/comments/30jc22/help_how_do_i_find_my_league_code/

First in the list is the manager of FC Bayern Munchen. He should be the new admin.


----------



## Jussi

Venkman said:


> Pretty sure part of the code is 308589 (number from league url). The other part is the team id of the league admin.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/FantasyPL/comments/30jc22/help_how_do_i_find_my_league_code/
> 
> First in the list is the manager of FC Bayern Munchen. He should be the new admin.




So he should be able to see the code and share it?


----------



## Venkman

Yeah think so. Might be in his Leagues page or if they click on 'View Gameweek History' on the My Team page there will be a number in the url which is the team ID.


----------



## Don Chytil

I'd also be interested in playing in the HF league this year if someone has the code.


----------



## Fro

Jussi said:


> Not even the one in the OP?
> 
> We had over 100 teams at best in the league. Right now there's 30, I'm guessing Fro added his team after my previous post. If enough people feel left out, maybe we should do a back-up league? HFBoards Soccer Page 2?




yeah, finally got my lazy arse in gear


----------



## S E P H

For the people wanting to join the HFB EPL fantasy league, it seems you need to make your team first because of new terms and conditions.


----------



## Venkman

The league code should be 101960-308589. Could only find the first part (admin's team ID) after GW1 had started.


----------

